# Backdrop!



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 25, 2021)

The backdrops I ordered arrived today, so here’s a soap I made last weekend on what I think is the perfect backdrop. The yellow center is made with dandelion infused oil.  The blue around the edges is indigo.  The stamping was done with fondant cutters.  The yellow section is scented with an EO blend from EOCalc - Awakening (bergamot, geranium, petitgrain, palmarosa and ylang ylang).  It accelerates, so I used only bergamot and geranium in the outer swirled soap.


----------



## hlee (Mar 25, 2021)

Beautiful  soaps and great backdrop for them!


----------



## AliOop (Mar 26, 2021)

Fantastic job on the staging, photo, and soap!


----------



## Zing (Mar 26, 2021)

Every single thing about your post is perfect!  I have never seen this technique!  Did you use a small loaf mold for the yellow center followed by an ITP swirl?  Super cool!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 26, 2021)

Zing said:


> Every single thing about your post is perfect!  I have never seen this technique!  Did you use a small loaf mold for the yellow center followed by an ITP swirl?  Super cool!


Thank you Zing.   I’ve been seeing some ”framed” soap designs lately, but wasn’t in the mood for anything too fussy. I also wanted the sculpted top, which I decorated with tiny cubes of yellow soap (it’s hard to see them in the photo).  I made the yellow loaf in a narrower mold and kept it short so it would fit inside the wider mold.  I also really wanted to use that EO blend, but was super worried about trying anything other than a straight pour with it, especially because I was using my precious dandelion oil. And, yes, ITP for the outer layer!


----------



## AliOop (Mar 26, 2021)

I've used Awakening before and just love it. What do you think of it so far?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 26, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I've used Awakening before and just love it. What do you think of it so far?


I wanted something floral and this blend seemed well suited. I love it and hope it holds up.  Did it accelerate in your recipe?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 26, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> The backdrops I ordered arrived today, so here’s a soap I made last weekend on what I think is the perfect backdrop. The yellow center is made with dandelion infused oil.  The blue around the edges is indigo.  The stamping was done with fondant cutters.  The yellow section is scented with an EO blend from EOCalc - Awakening (bergamot, geranium, petitgrain, palmarosa and ylang ylang).  It accelerates, so I used only bergamot and geranium in the outer swirled soap.
> 
> View attachment 55463


Stunning Soap! I've never seen this technique Is it a two process? most impressive, Nice blue backdrop too. 

Update I just read your reply to @Zing.  What is ITP?


----------



## lsg (Mar 26, 2021)

Very pretty!


----------



## KimW (Mar 26, 2021)

Just lovely!  You're right, that backdrop is perfect for that beautiful soap.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Mar 26, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> The backdrops I ordered arrived today, so here’s a soap I made last weekend on what I think is the perfect backdrop. The yellow center is made with dandelion infused oil.  The blue around the edges is indigo.  The stamping was done with fondant cutters.  The yellow section is scented with an EO blend from EOCalc - Awakening (bergamot, geranium, petitgrain, palmarosa and ylang ylang).  It accelerates, so I used only bergamot and geranium in the outer swirled soap.
> 
> View attachment 55463



Really beautiful in every way.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 27, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I wanted something floral and this blend seemed well suited. I love it and hope it holds up.  Did it accelerate in your recipe?


I don't remember it accelerating, but I used in in very high-lard soaps (70%+) that were not colored, so I would not necessarily have noticed, either.


----------



## Vicki C (Mar 27, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Stunning Soap! I've never seen this technique Is it a two process? most impressive, Nice blue backdrop too.
> 
> Update I just read your reply to @Zing.  What is ITP?


I think it’s “in the pot”, as in an “in the pot” swirl. Look at me catching on to the lingo.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 27, 2021)

@Peachy Clean Soap ITP = in the pot swirl. you add base to a pitcher, then add the colors for the swirl, as a drop pour in spots or lines, give it a quick swirl with a spatula (not much or you will muddle the colors) and then pour.  It was super easy to pour the batter around the yellow section, which is really just a giant embed.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 27, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap ITP = in the pot swirl. you add base to a pitcher, then add the colors for the swirl, as a drop pour in spots or lines, give it a quick swirl with a spatula (not much or you will muddle the colors) and then pour.  It was super easy to pour the batter around the yellow section, which is really just a giant embed.


Thx so much' Love your soap & design' stunning


----------



## KimW (Mar 27, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap ITP = in the pot swirl. you add base to a pitcher, then add the colors for the swirl, as a drop pour in spots or lines, give it a quick swirl with a spatula (not much or you will muddle the colors) and then pour.  It was super easy to pour the batter around the yellow section, which is really just a giant embed.


Ah-whoops...What I call an ITP doesn't match that description.  Oh I just can't seem to get down the soapy language.  
Here's what I call ITP - what is it really called, please?:
Base color, pour other colors down side of pitcher, forming many circles within a circle inside the pitcher.  Then, take a skewer, or other swirling tool, and make some swirls in the pitcher, then pour into mold moving pitcher side-to-side or pour all from the corner of the mold.  hmmmmm...


----------



## AliOop (Mar 27, 2021)

KimW said:


> Ah-whoops...What I call an ITP doesn't match that description.  Oh I just can't seem to get down the soapy language.
> Here's what I call ITP - what is it really called, please?:
> Base color, pour other colors down side of pitcher, forming many circles within a circle inside the pitcher.  Then, take a skewer, or other swirling tool, and make some swirls in the pitcher, then pour into mold moving pitcher side-to-side or pour all from the corner of the mold.  hmmmmm...


Sounds like a variation on an ITP swirl that doesn't have a name as far as I know. Perhaps we need to call it the Kimmy Swirl and make it an SMF challenge!


----------



## VikingChick (Mar 27, 2021)

Stunning!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 27, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Sounds like a variation on an ITP swirl that doesn't have a name as far as I know. Perhaps we need to call it the Kimmy Swirl and make it an SMF challenge!


Agree' & adorable..


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 27, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I think it’s “in the pot”, as in an “in the pot” swirl. Look at me catching on to the lingo.


Thx


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 27, 2021)

Unique and different. Love it!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 27, 2021)

@KimW whenever I swirl the batter in the pot/pitcher/jug/cup/etc, rather than “in the mold,” I call it an ITP swirl.


----------



## lynneandress (Mar 28, 2021)

Beautiful!  I would love to know where the backdrop came from?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 28, 2021)

lynneandress said:


> Beautiful!  I would love to know where the backdrop came from?



i purchased the backdrops through Amazon.  There are less expensive options, but I picked this set because it includes light and dark backgrounds, marble in addition to the wood, and the blue one above. I think I read here on the forum that someone has purchased backdrops at a craft store.  My closest craft store is 45 minutes away, so I often end up ordering things through Amazon.

BEIYANG 5PCS 22x35 Inch 2 in 1 Photography Backdrops, Retro Vintage Marble Texture Waterproof Background Paper Tabletop Backdrop Food Jewelry Cosmetics Makeup Professional Photo Shoot
by BEIYANG-US
Learn more: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B081SVNMY8/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_3XHJBC8H8K3Q551Z1GQX?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dibbles (Mar 28, 2021)

KimW said:


> Ah-whoops...What I call an ITP doesn't match that description.  Oh I just can't seem to get down the soapy language.
> Here's what I call ITP - what is it really called, please?:
> Base color, pour other colors down side of pitcher, forming many circles within a circle inside the pitcher.  Then, take a skewer, or other swirling tool, and make some swirls in the pitcher, then pour into mold moving pitcher side-to-side or pour all from the corner of the mold.  hmmmmm...


When I think of an ITP swirl, it is as @Mobjack Bay described and I believe it is where the name originates. But actually any time different colors of soap are poured into one pitcher and then into a mold, that is an ITP swirl. What you are describing is layering colors on top of each other and pouring. A wall pour back and forth is a One Pot Wonder, back and forth not along the wall or held in one spot is a Clyde Slide, both forms of an ITP swirl. A clamshell, zig zag cosmic wave and many other techniques are technically an ITP swirl as well.


----------



## earlene (Mar 28, 2021)

In addition to *dibbles*' excellent explanation, an ITP swirl doesn't actually require a stir-tool to be an ITP. It can be done with or without a swirl tool as indicated in the following descriptions of this technique:

From 2017: The Lazy Soap Maker's In-The-Pot Soap Swirl
From 2011: In-the-Pot Swirling (Cold Process) - Soap Queen

Searching SMF, the earliest mention I can find of an ITP is in 2007.  But in 2018, Amy Warden called it a 'classic technique that has been around forever' when it was included in the December Soap Challenge Club.  I believe she included it even before that a few years earlier and that the 2018 challenge was a repeat from an earlier challenge in 2014, and even that was a repeat from an even earlier challenge when she first started out hosting challenges in 2012.  (*Link*)

The first person recognized as the creator of this technique appears to be Christy Rose as this post at SoapQueen seems to indicate: (*Link*) 



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Update I just read your reply to @Zing.  What is ITP?





Vicki C said:


> I think it’s “in the pot”, as in an “in the pot” swirl. Look at me catching on to the lingo.





Mobjack Bay said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap ITP = in the pot swirl. you add base to a pitcher, then add the colors for the swirl, as a drop pour in spots or lines, give it a quick swirl with a spatula (not much or you will muddle the colors) and then pour.  It was super easy to pour the batter around the yellow section, which is really just a giant embed.





KimW said:


> Ah-whoops...What I call an ITP doesn't match that description.  Oh I just can't seem to get down the soapy language.
> Here's what I call ITP - what is it really called, please?:
> Base color, pour other colors down side of pitcher, forming many circles within a circle inside the pitcher.  Then, take a skewer, or other swirling tool, and make some swirls in the pitcher, then pour into mold moving pitcher side-to-side or pour all from the corner of the mold.  hmmmmm...





AliOop said:


> Sounds like a variation on an ITP swirl that doesn't have a name as far as I know. Perhaps we need to call it the Kimmy Swirl and make it an SMF challenge!





dibbles said:


> When I think of an ITP swirl, it is as @Mobjack Bay described and I believe it is where the name originates. But actually any time different colors of soap are poured into one pitcher and then into a mold, that is an ITP swirl. What you are describing is layering colors on top of each other and pouring. A wall pour back and forth is a One Pot Wonder, back and forth not along the wall or held in one spot is a Clyde Slide, both forms of an ITP swirl. A clamshell, zig zag cosmic wave and many other techniques are technically an ITP swirl as well.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 3, 2021)

To add to what @earlene shared about the history of the ITP swirl, *here’s* a 2009 Soap Queen interview where Christy Rose describes how she discovered “In-the-Pot-Swirling.”


----------



## KimW (Apr 3, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> To add to what @earlene shared about the history of the ITP swirl, *here’s* a 2009 Soap Queen interview where Christy Rose describes how she discovered “In-the-Pot-Swirling.”


Would love to read that article!  But, I have to say my Grandma and Great Aunts beat her to it in the early 1970s - which is where I "learned" it (observed as a child) - and I'm sure someone else beat them to it, or even showed them the technique.  Isn't it funny how this is so often the case with soap designs/techniques?!  It just makes learning the Challenge techniques all the more fascinating to me.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 3, 2021)

KimW said:


> Would love to read that article!  But, I have to say my Grandma and Great Aunts beat her to it in the early 1970s - which is where I "learned" it (observed as a child) - and I'm sure someone else beat them to it, or even showed them the technique.  Isn't it funny how this is so often the case with soap designs/techniques?!  It just makes learning the Challenge techniques all the more fascinating to me.


Earlier today I was reading older posts on the browsing soap photos thread and that is exactly what they were talking about.  Apparently techniques pop up in various places around the globe and then may be popularized by something like a soap challenge.

On another note, Christy used the word “discovered”, which may or may not have been intentional.  I think of discovery as finding something that already exists and inventing as creating something that is new.

P.S. I think it’s really cool that you got to watch your grandma and great aunts making soap.  My mom was a talented seamstress and I learned a lot by watching her.


----------



## KimW (Apr 3, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Earlier today I was reading older posts on the browsing soap photos thread and that is exactly what they were talking about.  Apparently techniques pop up in various places around the globe and then may be popularized by something like a soap challenge.
> 
> On another note, Christy used the word “discovered”, which may or may not have been intentional.  I think of discovery as finding something that already exists and inventing as creating something that is new.
> 
> P.S. I think it’s really cool that you got to watch your grandma and great aunts making soap.  My mom was a talented seamstress and I learned a lot by watching her.


Oh yes, I agree on "discovering", though my reply sure didn't sound like it.  Ugh!  ETA:  Sorry about that, btw!


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 26, 2021)

@Mobjack Bay What type of lighting do you use? My photo skills need some TLC. I’ve been relying on natural light (literally, I take my photos outside in direct sunlight) and need a setup indoors that rely on the more convenient and consistent artificial lighting.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 26, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> @Mobjack Bay What type of lighting do you use? My photo skills need some TLC. I’ve been relying on natural light (literally, I take my photos outside in direct sunlight) and need a setup indoors that rely on the more convenient and consistent artificial lighting.


I think I took the photo above in daylight.  I have a lightbox with LED strip lighting and a separate ring light and I still struggle. I find it especially challenging to get the colors and white balance right.  The answer is probably software.  Mastering the art of soap photography is one reason I need to retire!


----------



## Misschief (May 26, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I think I took the photo above in daylight.  I have a lightbox with LED strip lighting and a separate ring light and I still struggle. I find it especially challenging to get the colors and white balance right.  The answer is probably software.  Mastering the art of soap photography is one reason I need to retire!


I ended up buying some inexpensive lights on Amazon. One thing I do is bring my exposure way down, then play with it in a photo editing program where I can adjust the pics to where I like them.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 26, 2021)

@Misschief thanks for posting the photo.  Seeing the setup is super helpful.


----------



## Basil (May 31, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> The backdrops I ordered arrived today, so here’s a soap I made last weekend on what I think is the perfect backdrop. The yellow center is made with dandelion infused oil.  The blue around the edges is indigo.  The stamping was done with fondant cutters.  The yellow section is scented with an EO blend from EOCalc - Awakening (bergamot, geranium, petitgrain, palmarosa and ylang ylang).  It accelerates, so I used only bergamot and geranium in the outer swirled soap.
> 
> View attachment 55463


Gosh that is REALLY pretty!!!!!


----------



## dcornett (Jun 9, 2021)

Love your stamp! Very attractive soap!


----------

